
A Swift Developer’s React Native Experience - g4k
https://swiftwithjustin.co/2018/06/24/a-swift-developers-react-native-experience/
======
randop
> the fact that a Swift iOS developer would now need to still learn some
> Android with Java to write the Android native code for the feature
> complicates things greatly. Now you need to know three languages to do a
> feature on your own.

Can't put it more clearly as you have said.

This is like back in the days of doing cross-browser development where there
are 3 of them: IE, Chrome(webkit), Firefox.

------
tones411
Excellent article. Well done!

~~~
jstheoriginal
Thank you!

